# OPI Sale



## Keely_H (Aug 5, 2009)

Ulta is having an OPI sale this week. Buy 2 get 1 free. They also had a $3.50 off coupon on a $10 purchase in the Sunday paper.

I picked up

Mauving To Manitoba

Purple-opolis and

Royal Flush Blush

All three for 14.50, I can't decide which to try first.

I thought I'd add a picture.

Attachment 43977


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 6, 2009)

That's a good deal!




Enjoy your nail polishes!


----------

